

How I Made It: Evernote CEO Phil Libin - miesie
http://touch.latimes.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-76869824/

======
ignostic
I've read a few in the LA Times "How I Made It" series, and I'm not impressed.
It's not BAD stuff: I, too, hate passive aggressive signs. It's just that the
article doesn't describe how anyone made anything. If I hadn't read the title,
I would have no idea _why_ the article was written.

